# Intense M6 FRO Größe L = Körpergröße? | M6, wieviel Verschleiß?



## Resendisback (1. Oktober 2011)

Aloa,

bei dem Intense m6 in L, wie groß sollte da mindestens der Fahrer sein, um mit dem Rad klar zu kommen? JA, ich weis, es kommt auf den Fahrer an, da ich jedoch nicht probefahren kann, würde ich gerne eure "pauschale" Antwort hören 

Was ist bei dem m6 zu beachten? Gibt es viel Verschleiß? Wenn ja, wo am meisten?


----------



## MHDH (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin ca 187cm und fahre ein L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

